# Help me add 500cals



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok doing my first ever proper bulking diet worked out all my macros and my carbs / protien but when I worked out a sample menu im 500 cals short, any ideas what I can add in there? Idealy I want to stay pretty lean and not pile on all the weight iv lost.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

30g Bowl of porridge with full fat milk or olive oil drizzled on your food are a couple of quick easy ways of upping your calories.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Surely a replacement for the "Chicken and green beans" would be a good addition too?

Maybe a large tuna snadwich on wholemeal as an extra meal? Looking at about 400kcals


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Pint of whole milk


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

add 50ml of olive oil to 1 of your shakes .........that will add about 400 kcals


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

4tbsp of Olive oil will get you close m8


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

Eat a small pack of your favourite nuts each day at work. I eat a pack of pistachios each day. About 600 calories and a crap load of healthy fats, not to mention the protein.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Add an egg to each meal. Perfect protein and healthy fats.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Couple table spoons of olive oil will do the job and you won't even notice it


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah nice idea didnt think of olive oil usualy just use it for cooking, will def add some of that.

Not too sure on nuts.

I absolutely love milk but had so many people tell me to stay away from it im now a bit milkaphobic! Is having milk in my shake everyday goin to get me fat?


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd personally go with olive oil. Milk doesn't agree with my gut in too large amounts.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Two words

"Double cream"

200ml and your sorted, add it to your whey shakes and you get to sip on a little bit of heaven.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Natural peanut butter. Add 50g to a shake twice a day and you've got an extra 594cals


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mmm cream sounds like an awsome idea but again worried about gettin fat :/

Does PB mix in with a shake?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you blend it then it goes great. I often take whey, pb and cream and it is heaven.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

looks like olive oil is leading the way on adding the kca'sl. I've never added it to a shake, how does it mix with the milk or water in a protein shake? wouldn't it just float to the top?


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Mmm cream sounds like an awsome idea but again worried about gettin fat :/
> 
> Does PB mix in with a shake?


pb with a chocolate shake is nice blended maybe even stick a banana in there also, dont do it with strawberry not quite the same.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Use a blender with some PB, tastes better than evoo with shakes.

Full fat milk for me tho, get 900cal a day from just milk.


----------

